# A bad day got worse



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Like is says I was having somewhat of a bad day. Test drove a truck for my younger brother as he is still in high school and I had nothing better to do today so I went and looked at it, was bring in it back to Holland from Kalamazoo so I could show him the truck and my mom. I had to track down everybody so I could show them it. Nobody was gonna be home later in the evening, and nobody was answering there phones. (go figure right). I was in my duramax, and a buddie of mine (advantageplower) was in the other truck. I was heading down the interstate, it was windy and all of a sudden I heard a loud thud. I look back and see my 400 dollar mini led x 2100 lightbar twirling thru the air.:realmad: I see it hit the road and my buddie start swerving. He hit it dead on. Road right over it. 2 of the 4 leds are shot, and the lens are broke to sh!t. Ripped the wiring right from the lightbar. The strange thing is the light had 4 magnets holding it down and each was raited for 75 pounds of pull each. 300 pounds total. I AM PISSED! Now I have no warning power for my truck. I am working with a guy right now to let me borrow one off of his spares until I get something.


----------



## advantageplower (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, I said i was sorry it wasent my fault i tried to swerve and it just didnt work. Anyway now we have somthing to fix while its not snowing


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

damm thats a bummer sorry to hear that. Are there mounting brackets with magnets on the 2100? I guess 2100 minis and Mini Edges are a No No with magnets. I used to have a mini edge with magnets and never had problems but got rid of it because I was afraid eventually something would happen because of all the horror stories I heard. Mini rotator/strobe bars are really the only secure things. The mini edge is just too big and heavy for magnets.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The bar was only a inch tall if that and 22 inches long, so there is no way I could mount it like a fullsize bar.. I don't get it. It weighed maybe 15 pounds... all I had in it was the 4 leds.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Add this one to my thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51795


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Either make or buy a backrack or rollbar and fab some brackets to mount the led bar to it. You can make it as High as you want and can take it off in the off months. I took a roll bar and fabbed it up some then added tabs and mounted my fullsize bar to it. You can see it in my signature. You can make a setup or buy it cheap on craiglist. either way makes it better.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is why every Whelen product with a magnet includes literature that states the device is not for use on a moving vehicle. They don't make that stuff up, it came from a lawyer...


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. I had a mini Edge on my Taurus SHO a few years ago. It stayed on just fine till about 120 mph, then I heard that Thud and saw it rolling down the highway behind me.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah it sucks to say the least. I am getting a replacement for the time being from a buddy of mine so I can atleast have a light on my truck for plowing. And the thought of a back rack on a ext. cab has crossed my mind but imo it just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;481647 said:


> Yeah it sucks to say the least. I am getting a replacement for the time being from a buddy of mine so I can atleast have a light on my truck for plowing. And the thought of a back rack on a ext. cab has crossed my mind but imo it just doesn't look good to me.


then do like the cop cars and make a wrap under and screw it in in the door frame


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;481729 said:


> then do like the cop cars and make a wrap under and screw it in in the door frame


That would be called a Gutter Mount, And can only be done on a fullsize.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;481297 said:


> Like is says I was having somewhat of a bad day. Test drove a truck for my younger brother as he is still in high school and I had nothing better to do today so I went and looked at it, was bring in it back to Holland from Kalamazoo so I could show him the truck and my mom. I had to track down everybody so I could show them it. Nobody was gonna be home later in the evening, and nobody was answering there phones. (go figure right). I was in my duramax, and a buddie of mine (advantageplower) was in the other truck. I was heading down the interstate, it was windy and all of a sudden I heard a loud thud. I look back and see my 400 dollar mini led x 2100 lightbar twirling thru the air.:realmad: I see it hit the road and my buddie start swerving. He hit it dead on. Road right over it. 2 of the 4 leds are shot, and the lens are broke to sh!t. Ripped the wiring right from the lightbar. The strange thing is the light had 4 magnets holding it down and each was raited for 75 pounds of pull each. 300 pounds total. I AM PISSED! Now I have no warning power for my truck. I am working with a guy right now to let me borrow one off of his spares until I get something.


got a solution to your lightbar problem ... sorry to hear about your story ... happened to me 4 yrs ago with my mini edge ..... ne how .... go to priority1emergency.com he has rubber boot for your magnets (only fit the 90 lb pull) they are awesome ... once you stick your bar on the roof it does not move one inch .. and its like its glue until removed .... i do have a complete set id sell ya ... but check em out .. see if you like ..


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

groundbreakers;481913 said:


> got a solution to your lightbar problem ... sorry to hear about your story ... happened to me 4 yrs ago with my mini edge ..... ne how .... go to priority1emergency.com he has rubber boot for your magnets (only fit the 90 lb pull) they are awesome ... once you stick your bar on the roof it does not move one inch .. and its like its glue until removed .... i do have a complete set id sell ya ... but check em out .. see if you like ..


I will check them out. I called code 3 today and they are going to warrenty one set of the leds because they are only 4 months old. I got my replacement today and it is so ugly, but as soon as mine is done I am gonna reinstall it. I need new domes, a wiring harness (as mine is cut to sh!t where is came out of the truck and up to the lightbar. Must have been the stress of the bar pulling on it, cut it?.) I will def check out those boots tho.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

That sucks, Ryan. I have a highligher or a Sho-me Led bar I can lend if you need.

You need to get a light bar rack made. It just hold a light bar and work lights. You need to see the one that is going on my truck when I get a chance to wire it. Its made out of aluminum tubing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Troy I am gonna have to take you up on that offer. I hate this big ugly rotator I got on my truck. I will call ya tommorrow.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Got a couple words that may help..... DUCT TAPE!!!! Hey if his Highlighter don't work I've got a Whelen Cadet with duel speeds that is practically new for cheap!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Same thing happened to me

Cruising down the highway in NH then i hear this huge thump and my Whelen mini edge strobe bar goes flying off the roof. I look out the back window and to my amazement i see it laying upside down against the tailgate in the truck bed! I was shocked that it didn't land on the highway. Wired it back up and everything worked. Had a few small cracks on the lenses but nothing was falling apart or badly damaged.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If I would of had my tailgate on I think I coulda saved it. My buddy (advantageplower) said it bounced off my salt bages and then went air born and onto the highway.

Ryan


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I've never had a problem until Monday, I had the truck washed and when they pulled it off the line my strobe was hanging by the cord. It put a dinger in the paint down to the primer:crying:


----------

